# AFRMA changes names of Silvermane & Marble



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't know if anyone else has heard but it is interesting rat news I think 

AFRMA voted & changed the names of Silvermane and Marble in their club.
Silvermane is now called D'Argent (it is french and the name of a variety of rabbit that is very similar looking) and Marbles are now called Spotted Tabby. The varieties are though still both not yet standardized. 

This has caused some heated debates over the changes mostly from those who are not part of AFRMA, some feel it is wrong to change names that those who discovered them gave them. Others just hate everyone being on different pages. And others just hate the new names lol

There are many rats that have different names among the different clubs/areas.

For those that are unaware, there are many different rat clubs out there. Each club sets their own standards and names for those standards. It can be a UK vs US thing or even just East VS West! 

While sometimes it can be confusing, IMO it is best just to pick a club to go with and follow their standards. It does not mean one is better or more correct than another, just different.

You can find the listings for them here:
http://www.afrma.org/ratunstdnonrec.htm
http://www.afrma.org/ratunstdnonreccoats.htm



Personally I do like and follow AFRMA standards. I think it is fine for them to choose whatever name they like to use. But it is hard when they have already been known as the others. I personally will use the standard names more officially and the more common names, in just common discussion.


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

OH this is interesting!

D'argent makes sens to me bc that means silver in french, but spotted tabby is a stretch from marble.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have actually seen some good marbles that right away make me think of the spotted tabby cats! 

This is a show breeder: https://www.facebook.com/bwr.rats/p...7630775755709/602185353300249/?type=3&theater


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

Very interesting! I wonder why the name change?


----------



## rottengirl (Mar 16, 2016)

moonkissed said:


> I have actually seen some good marbles that right away make me think of the spotted tabby cats!
> 
> This is a show breeder: https://www.facebook.com/bwr.rats/p...7630775755709/602185353300249/?type=3&theater


Neat, this is the best display of marbling I have seen on a rat. I'm not expert on genetics but I can see the resemblance with tabby cats.


----------

